# Tips and tricks about blocking websites in your computer



## Kas (May 26, 2010)

We all know that some "interesting"(you know what) websites are highly dangerous. Do you want to know how to block these kinds of websites? Now the following are the most used ways.

Internet Explorer offers the ability for heighten security and privacy. You can block a site by following the directions below: 
1. Load your Internet explorer
2. Click Tools 
3. Click Internet Options
4. Click the Privacy tab 
5. Under the Privacy window, Click Sites
6. Type in the site address that you want to Block and Click OK. 
Note: this technique only blocks on one site at a time. Parental control software will allow you to block multiple sites and categories. 

Another simple trick is using the hosts file, and it goes this way
1. Open MyComputer
2. Browse C: (or your Operating system drive)
3. Browse Windows –>System32–>drivers–>etc So the Location will be C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc In the etc folder look for the file hosts
4. Open this file hosts with notepad.
5. At the bottom of the file, add the line as shown below:

```
127.0.0.1 www.xxx.com
    127.0.0.1 www.xxx.com
    ...
```
7. Save the file.
Note: In this way add any number of sites you want, however you will need to prefix it with "127.0.0.1".

Or you can enable the Content Advisor in Internet Explorer to block sites.
1. Click "Tools", select "Internet Options"
2. Click  "Content" tab->"Enable" ->Content Advisor
3. Click each category and use the slider to set the desired level.
4. The "Approved Sites" tab allows you to add sites manually and specify if you want the site to be always blocked or always allowed.
5. The "General" tab lets you specify if websites without rating system should be blocked or not. You can also set a supervisor password and find rating systems in the "General" tab. Choose a secure password, write it down and store it in a safe place.
Note: You will need this password whenever someone needs access to restricted content and whenever you need to change or disable the Content Advisor.

A better way is to use web filter software to block unwanted websites on your computer. You can add the websites you don't want to blacklist or just set keywords to block websites, games and programs. And it works in stealth mode, and won't show in the task manager. With password protection so that no one can change your settings without password.

Windows Vista Web filtering method:
1. Open Parental Controls by clicking the Start button, clicking Control Panel, and then, under User Accounts, clicking Set up Parental Controls. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
2. Click the account that you want to set up the web filter for.
3. Under Parental Controls, click On.
4. Click Windows Vista Web Filter.
5. Click Block some websites or content.
6. Click Edit the Allow and block list.
7. In the Website address box, type the address for the website you want to allow or block, and then click Allow or Block.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2010)

this was picked up by our spam filter due to the links to product sites.


Since i was thinking about doing something like this anyway, i let your guide through - i just removed the links.


----------

